# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] ΜΗ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗ ΕΣΤΙΑ Bosch NKG645D17G ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ

## Tomari

Καλησπέρα, μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τι στο καλό είναι το μαύρο λεπτό καλώδιο;; 

Bosch NKG645D17G

IMG_5203.jpg

IMG_5205.jpg

IMG_5206.jpg

IMG_5207.jpg

ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## diony

Είναι καλώδιο επικοινωνίας μεταξύ πλακέτας εστιών και κεντρικής πλακέτας της κουζίνας

----------


## Tomari

αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ αλλά τι είδους επικοινωνίας;;; αν ήταν οποιασδήποτε μορφής data δεν θα είχε και μια στοιχειώδης θωράκιση;; 
αν είναι ένα απλό 0 - 5v που τροφοδοτεί πχ το ledaki στο πάνελ του φούρνου (που σημαίνει οτι κάποιο μάτι είναι αναμμένο) οκ!!

----------


## diony

Δυστυχώς δεν δίνουν πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες , σε κάποια άλλα μοντέλα το καλώδιο αυτό  είναι τριπλό , οι επιλογείς για τις εστίες είναι στον φούρνο , και όλα τα δεδομένα τα επικοινωνίας περνάει από εκεί

----------


## Tomari

χμμ κοίτα να δεις κατάσταση, έπεσε στα χέρια μου η συγκεκριμένη εστία, τσάμπα, δεν παίζει να παίρνω φούρνο και εξετάζω τις πιθανότητες να χειριστώ τις εστίες με "δικούς μου" επιλογείς, αλλά αν η εστία δεν δουλεύει χωρίς τα data μπαίνω σε πολύ σκοτεινά μονοπάτια!

----------


## diony

Θα την έχεις αυτόνομη ή πάνω από κάποιο   φούρνο ?

----------


## Tomari

έχω αυτό τον φούρνο και σκεφτόμουν να πάρω 4 κουμπιά και να τα βάλω στην πρόσοψη, και απο πάνω την εστία που λέω στο #1

http://goo.gl/hzUPsI

προκύπτουν *αρκετά* ερωτηματικά! 

1) η εστία πως καταλαβαίνει ποιο μάτι άναψα και σε ποιο νούμερο ώστε να το δείξει στην οθόνη της; (1-9 έχουν οι φούρνοι που "συνεργάζεται") μετράει το ρεύμα ή το παίρνει σε data από το επίμαχο καλωδιάκι;

2) θα δουλέψει η εστία χωρίς αυτό;

3) με έχουν μπερδέψει όλα αυτά τα καλώδια!!! και δεν ξέρω πως να δοκιμάσω να δώσω ρεύμα στην εστία για να δω τι κάνει χωρίς το καλωδιάκι αυτό

----------


## tipos

Μπορεις να την αναψεις αλλα χωρις να δουλευουν οι ενδειξεις.Επισης θα  χρειαστει να προσθεσεις καλωδια και νεα συνδεσμολογια εκνεου

----------


## diony

Από όσο κατάλαβα η τράπεζα εστιών που έχεις , *έχει μόνο τα* *display που δείχνουν τη θέση ρύθμισης της κάθε εστίας  καθώς και αν οι εστίες είναι ακόμη ζεστές  κ.λ.π.* , και  η ρύθμιση γινόταν από περιστροφικούς επιλογείς στο σταθερό μέρος πάνω από το φούρνο

Μπορείς να βάλεις * ζιμενστάτες* , στην πρόσοψη του φούρνου , και να καταργήσεις σχεδόν τελείως την πλακέτα ελέγχου

Αυτή η διαδικασία έχει αρκετή δουλειά , κοστίζει περίπου 50-60 ευρώ υλικά τουλάχιστον

Απλά και από όσο φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία μόνο από 1 εστία θα μπορείς να πάρεις ένδειξη ότι είναι ζεστή , και μάλλον έχει αντικατασταθεί κάποτε

Επιβεβαίωσε αυτά που γράφω και αν θέλεις προχωράς

----------


## Tomari

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις, η εστία έχει μόνο το display και 3 κουμπιά αφής. Το ένα κλειδώνει τα άλλα 2 (και βάζει τις εστίες σε λειτουργία ρύθμισης). Τα άλλα 2 είναι για το κάθε διπλό μάτι, επιλέγεις αν θες να ανάβει όλο η το μικρό του μόνο. Δεν έχει μπει κατσαβίδι ποτέ, έχει δουλέψει 1 μήνα και ήταν εντάξει! ναι, η ρύθμιση γινόταν από περιστροφικούς επιλογείς στο σταθερό στην πρόσοψη του φούρνου.

στο μάνουαλ της γράφει οτι απο οποιαδήποτε εστία παίρνεις ένδειξη οτι είναι ζεστή, και μάλιστα στο display του συγκεκριμένου ματιού βγάζει Η (hot) 

η εστία έχει και μια έξτρα λειτουργία που μάλλον εξηγεί και τα πολλά καλώδια, για οποιοδήποτε μάτι θέλω, μπορώ να το βάλω πχ στο 3 και μετά πατάω το κουμπάκι αφής που έχει επάνω η εστία για 4 δευτερόλεπτα. Έτσι μπαίνει σε λειτουργία "αυτόματου βρασμού" δηλαδή για κάποια λεπτά θα δώσει στο συγκεκριμένο μάτι ρεύμα σαν να το έχω στο τέρμα (9) και μετά θα πέσει ξανά στη θέση που είχα βάλει το ζιμενστάτη (πχ 3)

στο βύσμα, έχει 4 λεπτότερα καλώδια που πάει το κάθε ένα σε ένα μάτι και 3 πολύ χοντρά που πάνε στην πλακέτα. + το λεπτό μαύρο διπλό καλωδιάκι που υποτίθεται είναι το "s data line" αλλά κόβω τον.....λαιμό μου οτι απλά στέλνει σήμα στον φούρνο, έτσι ώστε και στο δικό του display να δείχνει ! ή Η όταν είναι ζεστή η εστία. *
η γείωση πάει ξεχωριστά από εκτός βύσματος καλώδιο το οποίο βιδώνεις επάνω στο φούρνο. 

*εδώ υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να στέλνει ο φούρνος στο display data οτι ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης του τάδε ματιού είναι στη θέση πχ 4 για να μπορέσει να το εμφανίσει, αλλά γιατί να κάτσεις να φτιάξεις ολόκληρο data interface για κάτι που με τον ίδιο τρόπο που υπολογίζει ο φούρνος(και πρέπει να το στείλει στην εστία), θα μπορούσε να το υπολογίσει και η εστία από μόνη της.

για αρχή θα ήθελα να δώσω ρεύμα στις εστίες ακριβώς όπως θα έπαιρνε απο τον φούρνο, έστω για λίγο, και να δω οτι δουλεύουν χωρίς το μαύρο καλωδιάκι, και να επιβεβαιώσω και ποιο καλώδιο είναι τι. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με φούρνους και εστίες ποτέ γι'αυτό ρωτάω. Μετά υπάρχουν 2 δρόμοι.

1) ζιμενστάτες και κουπιά στην πρόσοψη του φούρνου που ελέγχουν τα μάτια

2) arduino και hacking στην πλακέτα έτσι ώστε να επιλέγεις μάτι και επίπεδο θέρμανσης απο τα κουμπιά αφής που έχει ήδη. 

δεν μασάω σε κανένα από τους 2 τρόπους, έχω κάνει και άλλα τέτοια project (1.εγκέφαλος πελετολέβητα σάλταρε, έφτιαξα τον δικό μου με arduino χρησιμοποιώντας την πλακέτα του προηγούμενου. 2. μετατροπή παλιάς(1992!!) εσωτερικής μονάδας aircondition σε fan coil -παίρνει ζεστό νερό απο τον λέβητα, αντί για ζεστό φρέον απο την εξωτερική μονάδα- για να ζεσταίνω ένα αποθηκάκι)

σε πρώτη φάση όμως, είναι καίριας σημασίας, να δώσω ρεύμα στις εστίες όπως θα έπαιρνε απο τον φούρνο που ήταν συνδεδεμένη, να βρω ποιο καλώδιο είναι τι και μετά να δω τι απο τα 2 θα κάνω!

(βλ φωτό 1 στο ποστ #1) σύμφωνα με τη λογική, τα 4 λεπτότερα καλώδια που συνδέονται κατευθείαν στα μάτια (1 στο κάθε ένα) πηγαίνουν στους περιστροφικούς διακόπτες του φούρνου, απο τα άλλα 3 που περισσεύουν και πάνε στην πλακέτα (τα 2 είναι πιο χοντρά)  έχουμε στα 2 ρεύμα και στο άλλο ουδέτερο. (γιατί στα 2 ρεύμα όμως :Wink:

----------


## diony

Τα 4 λεπτά που πάει το καθένα σε 1 εστία , στην ουσία είναι το common της κάθε εστίας

Επίσης από ότι φαίνεται στη Φώτο ,  2εστίες είναι μονές και 2 διπλές , τις διπλές τις ενεργοποιεί από την πλακέτα αφής

Επίσης από τα 6 συνολικά ρελέ που φαίνονται , τα 4 είναι για την ενεργοποίηση των 4 εστιών και τα άλλα 2 για ενεργοποίηση της δεύτερης αντίστασης των 2 διπλών εστιών

Να ξέρεις υπάρχουν και διπλοί  *ζιμενστάτες* για τις διπλές εστίες
Τώρα για τις ενδείξεις σε ποια σκάλα είναι και αν η εστία είναι ζεστή νομίζω πως είναι περίπλοκο  να χρησιμοποιήσεις την υπάρχουσα πλακέτα

 Όπως έγραψα και στο #9 μόνο 1 εστία έχει επαφή για ένδειξη ζεστής (η πάνω δεξιά στην εικόνα σου)

Φυσικά αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις την υπάρχουσα πλακέτα για της ενδείξεις , θα πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετούς πειραματισμούς και μακάρι να βγει μία άκρη


Edit
Για δοκιμή των εστιών αφού σου περιέγραψα το common της κάθε εστίας , δε μένει παρά να μετρήσεις με ένα ωμόμετρο  τις 4 εστίες , οι 2 διπλές θα πρέπει να σου δώσουν ένδειξη από το  common με τα άλλα 2 άκρα , τα οποία αντιστοιχούν ένα σε κάθε αντίσταση

----------


## Tomari

αν θέλω να ανάψω την εστία (σαν να γύρισα το κουμπί) πως πρέπει να δώσω ρεύμα από το βύσμα της;;  δες φωτό!! 


test.jpg

το 1 (όταν οπλίζει το ανάλογο ρελε) δίνει στα μάτια α,β και β2(το διπλό)
το 2 (όταν οπλίζει το ανάλογο ρελε) δίνει στα μάτια γ,δ και δ2(το διπλό)
το 3 τι είναι;; πάει στο πηνίο στην πλακέτα

*δίνω ρεύμα στα 1-2-3 και ουδέτερο στο μάτι που θέλω να ανάψει;;;; (σε ένα από τα 4 καλώδια) *

----------


## diony

> αν θέλω να ανάψω την εστία (σαν να γύρισα το κουμπί) πως πρέπει να δώσω ρεύμα από το βύσμα της;;  δες φωτό!! 
> 
> το 3 τι είναι;; πάει στο πηνίο στην πλακέτα


από τη φωτο είναι αδύνατο να ξέρω που πάει κάθε καλώδιο

για δοκιμές με τάση θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός

για πιο ασφάλεια , και επειδή τα κλιπ από τις εστίες ξεκουμπώνουν λίγο πιο δύσκολα , βάζοντας σημάδι ξεκούμπωσε της άκρες που κουμπώνουν στην πλακέτα , και μόνωσε οτιδήποτε γυμνό καλώδιο για να μην έχεις απρόοπτα

μπορείς να δώσεις ξεχωριστά στην κάθε εστία π.χ. φάση στο common και ουδέτερο στο άλλο άκρο της μονής εστίας ή στα 2 άλλα ελεύθερα άκρα για τις διπλές εστίες


IMG_5205.jpg


edit

Στη δοκιμή καλύτερα να γειώσεις τα μεταλλικά μέρη για περισσότερη ασφάλεια

----------

